# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  फोरम पर हिंदी अनिवार्य है

## Munneraja

फोरम पर हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करने को जरूरी किया जा रहा है 
नवागत को शुरू की २० प्रविष्टियों तक छूट दी गई है उसके बाद हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करना अनिवार्य होगा.

जिन सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियाँ २० से अधिक हैं और फिर भी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं उनके लिए 
१-उनकी उपाधि नवागत कर दी जाएगी. 
 २-उनकी रेप्युटेशन देने व् लेने की क्षमता समाप्त कर दी जायेगी. 
 ३-उनको प्राप्त धन्यवाद भी समाप्त किये जा सकते हैं.

----------


## sanchitt

काफी देर कर दी मेहरबान आते आते.....
पर देर आये दुरुस्त आये......

----------


## sanchitt

> फोरम पर हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करने को जरूरी किया जा रहा है 
> नवागत को शुरू की २० प्रविष्टियों तक छूट दी गई है उसके बाद हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करना अनिवार्य होगा.
> 
> जिन सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियाँ २० से अधिक हैं और फिर भी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं उनके लिए 
> १-उनकी उपाधि नवागत कर दी जाएगी. 
>  २-उनकी रेप्युटेशन देने व् लेने की क्षमता समाप्त कर दी जायेगी. 
>  ३-उनको प्राप्त धन्यवाद भी समाप्त भी समाप्त किये जा सकते हैं.


 पर कितने बार रोमन लिपि का प्रयोग करने पर?

----------


## Munneraja

> पर कितने बार रोमन लिपि का प्रयोग करने पर?


 फोरम पर हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करने को जरूरी किया जा रहा है 
नवागत को शुरू की २० प्रविष्टियों तक छूट दी गई है उसके बाद हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करना अनिवार्य होगा.

जिन सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियाँ २० से अधिक हैं और फिर भी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं उनके लिए 
१-उनकी उपाधि नवागत कर दी जाएगी. 
 २-उनकी रेप्युटेशन देने व् लेने की क्षमता समाप्त कर दी जायेगी. 
 ३-उनको प्राप्त धन्यवाद भी समाप्त भी समाप्त किये जा सकते हैं.

----------


## pathfinder

उपरोक्त कार्यवाही दिनांक १० मार्च २०११ से आरम्भ हो जायेगी |

----------


## jaihind20

नियामक जी पता कैसे चलेगा की उस सदस्य ने पिछली प्रविस्थी रोमन में किती की है

----------


## jaanilu

*बहूत बढ़िया*

----------


## forum123

लेकिन क्या आप ये सक्ती से लागु कर पाएंगे ? क्युँकि आपने हि कहा था मोबाईल युजर हिंदी नही लिख पाते...........धन्यवाद.

----------


## miss.dabangg

> फोरम पर हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करने को जरूरी किया जा रहा है 
> नवागत को शुरू की २० प्रविष्टियों तक छूट दी गई है उसके बाद हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करना अनिवार्य होगा.
> 
> जिन सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियाँ २० से अधिक हैं और फिर भी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं उनके लिए 
> १-उनकी उपाधि नवागत कर दी जाएगी. 
>  २-उनकी रेप्युटेशन देने व् लेने की क्षमता समाप्त कर दी जायेगी. 
>  ३-उनको प्राप्त धन्यवाद भी समाप्त किये जा सकते हैं.




*सबसे पहेले पूजा १९९० कुइन को ही करे !*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> फोरम पर हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करने को जरूरी किया जा रहा है 
> नवागत को शुरू की २० प्रविष्टियों तक छूट दी गई है उसके बाद हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करना अनिवार्य होगा.
> 
> जिन सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियाँ २० से अधिक हैं और फिर भी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं उनके लिए 
> १-उनकी उपाधि नवागत कर दी जाएगी. 
>  २-उनकी रेप्युटेशन देने व् लेने की क्षमता समाप्त कर दी जायेगी. 
>  ३-उनको प्राप्त धन्यवाद भी समाप्त भी समाप्त किये जा सकते हैं.



*पूजा १९९० कुइन तो 1143 से भी जयादा बार लिख चूकी है फिर उसको क्यों नहीं किया जाता ये तो भेद भाव है !*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

आशा है इन नए नियमों से कोई ठोस नतीजा निकलेगा..

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक जी पता कैसे चलेगा की उस सदस्य ने पिछली प्रविस्थी रोमन में किती की है





> *सबसे पहेले पूजा १९९० कुइन को ही करे !*





> *पूजा १९९० कुइन तो 1143 से भी जयादा बार लिख चूकी है फिर उसको क्यों नहीं किया जाता ये तो भेद भाव है !*


आपकी बातों के उत्तर इस सूत्र की प्रविष्ठी संख्या 5 में हैं |

----------


## Prince of India

> *पूजा १९९० कुइन तो 1143 से भी जयादा बार लिख चूकी है फिर उसको क्यों नहीं किया जाता ये तो भेद भाव है !*


ये भेदभाव नहीं है मिस दबंग, पूजा जी जानबूझ कर रोमन लिपि में नहीं लिखतीं हैं. आप किसी की मजबूरी को नहीं समझ सकतीं है क्या?

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

naye niyam ko me accept karti hu:  thanks santyen ji. . .jja

----------


## jaanilu

> naye niyam ko me accept karti hu:  thanks santyen ji. . .jja


 बहुत बढ़िया 
पूजा जी अब आप का क्या होगा जनाबे अली

----------


## sanchitt

> *पूजा १९९० कुइन तो 1143 से भी जयादा बार लिख चूकी है फिर उसको क्यों नहीं किया जाता ये तो भेद भाव है !*


 सही कहा .......

----------


## sanchitt

> ये भेदभाव नहीं है मिस दबंग, पूजा जी जानबूझ कर रोमन लिपि में नहीं लिखतीं हैं. आप किसी की मजबूरी को नहीं समझ सकतीं है क्या?


 नियम नियम होते है,किसी एक के लिए आप उसे बदल नहीं सकते है.......
नक्सली या आतंकवादी भी तो लोग मजबूरी में ही बनते है.......

----------


## pathfinder

यह सूत्र केवल सुचना देने के लिए बनाया गया था ,आप लोगों ने इसे फ्लेमिंग का केन्द्र बना दिया |फोरम अपने किसी भी सदस्य का नाम लेकर किये जाने वाले उलटे सीधे कमेंट्स को पसंद नहीं करता |

----------

